# Hello from Windsor, Ontario



## shooze (May 18, 2022)

Thanks for the membership, I am new to the hobby, I have been a woodworker for well over 50 years, and have a good collection of tools that can be used for both wood and metal working.  I just recently restored a 1960 General 15" bandsaw, and a 1960 Delta/Rockwell 15 inch drill press - both are fantastic industrial level machines that will last a few more lifetimes.  My next purchase will be a micro metal lathe.


----------



## YYCHM (May 18, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Canadium (May 18, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario!


----------



## David_R8 (May 18, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## shooze (May 18, 2022)

Thanks folks!!

I am really new to metal working... My next tool purchase will be a micro metal lathe for some small projects I have in mind. I am looking at the TAIG lathe with autofeed, and assorted fittings - probably one of the starter packages that they offer. My main question is, when ordering a new system, the motor that comes with the lathe from TAIG appears to be something that a lot of users replace with a physically smaller DC motor - I could probably save on shipping from the US if I bought it without the motor, and got one in Canada? I am not sure why they do that, or what motor to get to replace the one that TAIG offers? Any advice or tips would be most helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## David_R8 (May 18, 2022)

shooze said:


> Thanks folks!!
> 
> I am really new to metal working... My next tool purchase will be a micro metal lathe for some small projects I have in mind. I am looking at the TAIG lathe with autofeed, and assorted fittings - probably one of the starter packages that they offer. My main question is, when ordering a new system, the motor that comes with the lathe from TAIG appears to be something that a lot of users replace with a physically smaller DC motor - I could probably save on shipping from the US if I bought it without the motor, and got one in Canada? I am not sure why they do that, or what motor to get to replace the one that TAIG offers? Any advice or tips would be most helpful. Thanks again!


I'm sure you've already done this but I'd have a good look at the Taig website to get a sense of the motor requirements and whether a DC substitute is easily obtainable outside of Taig. You may end up paying for shipping on the motor and the difference may not be worth the hassle.

Alternatively, are there Taig-specific groups that could offer perspectives?
Lastly, I believe @gerritv is a Taig user who will have better perspective than this non-Taig user


----------



## Susquatch (May 18, 2022)

Hello from farmland south of Chatham Ontario. 

I worked in Windsor/Detroit for 34 years till I retired 15 years ago. Lived in Amherstburg most of that time. 

Farming now and enjoying the machine work that goes with that. 

What is it that you hope to be doing with a lathe?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 18, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## whydontu (May 18, 2022)

welcome from Vancouver


----------



## jcdammeyer (May 26, 2022)

welcome from Victoria,BC


----------



## shooze (May 26, 2022)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## Art M (May 26, 2022)

Welcome from Brandon


----------

